# Shotgun with long stock?



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I've been shooting an 870 Wingmaster Magnum for 35 years (bought used when I was 18). Only thing I ever did was have a stock made with recoil pad that has a 15 1/4" length of pull. Love the gun!
Still.....maybe it's time I had a new shotgun to play with. Does anyone know of a gun that comes with a stock the length I need, or will I again need a custom stock made?
Those Benelli autos have caught my eye.
Thanks


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

I've never seen nor heard of a production gun coming with a length of pull that long. For most people its too long. Chances are you'll have to have it lengthened.


----------

